# Online Rubik's Cube Timer



## gsusphreke (Aug 25, 2007)

I know there's already a post for an online timer, but it looks like it went stale and the link in the initial post doesn't even work anymore. Thought it would be good to have a thread for timers that actually work...

I like this one: http://www.cubetimer.com/

It uses your spacebar to start/stop and tracks your times/averages with a cookie.

I like the tj9991 one, too (http://timer.tj9991.com/), but I favor simplicity. Cubetimer is about as simple as it gets. No required logins, nice big numbers...


----------



## zigzagchris (Aug 25, 2007)

i like rubiks.dk timer it keeps track of your time and has graphs


----------



## gsusphreke (Aug 25, 2007)

I like rubiks.dk too, but for some reason I can rarely access it. Perhaps it gets too much traffic?


----------



## aznfury (Aug 26, 2007)

There's a download for Jess Bonde's Timer. The file size is smaller than 100 KB and it works great.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 28, 2007)

I had been using the ones from speedcubing.com:
http://www.speedcubing.com/games/OnlineTimer.html
http://www.speedcubing.com/games/OnlineTimer2.html

However I may start using the http://www.cubetimer.com/ because it does the averages but it unfortunately doesn't do 3 of 5 and 10 of 12 averages.


----------



## gsusphreke (Aug 28, 2007)

*Have you tried requesting it?*

That would be a good feature. I'll send an email to the cubetimer.com guy and see if he'll add that feature.


----------



## Cheese (Aug 30, 2007)

However you can do 5 or 12 solves then delete the fastest and sl9owest and look at the average so it's not a big deal.


----------



## cubetimer (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks for the interest guys, and good idea. I've added it to the site. Enjoy!


----------



## hdskull (Aug 31, 2007)

cubetimer said:


> Thanks for the interest guys, and good idea. I've added it to the site. Enjoy!



good job on the timer, now i can access a timer where ever there's internet! yay! i used to have Jnet Cube in my flash drive, haha.


----------



## AlexandertheGreat (Sep 1, 2007)

cool timer for simple and quick solving. nice job!


----------



## cubetimer (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks. Glad you like. I've got a lot of ideas for things I'd like to do, but I want to keep simplicity as goal number one. I'd rather not load it up with a lot of things that aren't really needed. Here are a couple ideas I would like to implement if I have time and there seems to be enough interest in the project...

- User login (optional - you could still just use the current cookie based save) so you could use your times from more than one computer

- The ability to tag/group your times. This would be useful for keeping 3x3 solves separate from 4x4, blindfold solves, other puzzle types, etc.

- A countdown timer. Maybe with sounds.

- A scramble generator. I tried writing Jaap to get permission to use his, but no response. I've seen it in use by others, though and might go ahead and do it (giving him credit and a link, of course). If he wanted me to take it down, of course, I would.

- Maybe a pretty graph to plot out your improvement over time.

I've got other ideas, and I'll admit there aren't any ideas here that haven't been done before, but I would like to try it my way. Again - I'm a big fan of simplicity.

I'd love feedback / ideas if you've got any!

http://www.cubetimer.com/


----------



## tim (Sep 5, 2007)

cubetimer said:


> - A scramble generator. I tried writing Jaap to get permission to use his, but no response. I've seen it in use by others, though and might go ahead and do it (giving him credit and a link, of course). If he wanted me to take it down, of course, I would.



You can write your own in no time .

All your ideas are already implemented in http://www.rubiks.tw/timer/. I wonder why no one has mentioned this timer before.


----------



## cubetimer (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah... like I said, I don't claim to have any truly original ideas. Just wanted to try it my way. Thanks for the link, though. I like seeing what others have put together.


----------



## cubetimer (Dec 1, 2007)

*Updates on my Rubik's Timer for Speedcubing*

I recently added some new features to my rubik's timer, and thought you guys may be interested. You can now keep your times separated by which cube your solving. It's also been cleaned up a bit visually, and has a (currently) small video collection of other cubers using it.

Check it out at http://www.cubetimer.com/


----------

